# How many shrimps in a 5gallon?



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

I thinking aboout starting a all shrimp tank. I have a empty 5 gallon for them and Im just wondering how many red cherry shrimps can go into a 5 gallon?


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Many, if you keep water changes and good filtration...YOu can start with 10-20 and let the population grow.

-Pedro


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was told by this Japanese CRS breeder that you can keep up to 5-10 shrimps per liter as long as you did water changes ever week and have a good bio filters you know like a sponge filter. If you are going to use chery shrimp I would say 10 shrimp would be fine because I bought 10 and now I have 4 with eggs and that could be up to 90 new shrimps. Cherry shrimps breed like roaches! Good luck!


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

I have about 15 RCS in my 5.5g, but it is mainly a tank for young fish. There are too many red cherries to count in my dedicated 2.5g shrimp tank. I started with about 15 young ones last winter. Every couple of weeks I remove about a dozen juveniles to distribute to other hobbiest or my other tanks. I do, however, maintain water quality by twice weekly water changes and heavy plant loads.


----------



## T_om (Sep 2, 2004)

EliteFishy said:


> I thinking aboout starting a all shrimp tank. I have a empty 5 gallon for them and Im just wondering how many red cherry shrimps can go into a 5 gallon?


What kind of shrimp?

Tom


----------

